# I did it! new chicks coming....



## lhalfcent

Hi all... being a newbie here lol
I just ordered 25 assorted chicks from Murray McMurray's hatchery and they will arrive in about 3 days. 
So i have a large tub/box for them and all that but need to know if i need a special lamp to keep them warm or can i use a adjustable desk lamp i have and put in a bulb? just wondered...


----------



## realsis

Hi! It's best to buy a brooder heat lamp. They suggest red because it's more soothing to the chicks. The whole set up isn't very expensive. Just buy the brooder light with wire cage and red heat bulb. Get a thermometer so you can check the temp. Then lower temp each week. But watch the chicks! They will tell you if they are too hot or cold. I'm a worry wart so I bought the brooder lamp to be sure the chicks are getting what they need. Too hot and they hide far from the lamp, too cold they huddle under it. Put the lamp on one end of the box so they can get away if need be. Watch there water, put some small stones in it so they can't drown. Congratulations on your babies! I bet your excited! Pictures please when they arrive! Check online for ideal chick temperature I believe it's 95 then reduce by 5 each week. But double check that. They will make happy little chick sounds when happy and you will know when they are upset because it's a very different sound. Hope this helps


----------



## realsis

Here is a picture of my babies


----------



## lhalfcent

realsis said:


> Hi! It's best to buy a brooder heat lamp. They suggest red because it's more soothing to the chicks. The whole set up isn't very expensive. Just buy the brooder light with wire cage and red heat bulb. Get a thermometer so you can check the temp. Then lower temp each week. But watch the chicks! They will tell you if they are too hot or cold. I'm a worry wart so I bought the brooder lamp to be sure the chicks are getting what they need. Too hot and they hide far from the lamp, too cold they huddle under it. Put the lamp on one end of the box so they can get away if need be. Watch there water, put some small stones in it so they can't drown. Congratulations on your babies! I bet your excited! Pictures please when they arrive! Check online for ideal chick temperature I believe it's 95 then reduce by 5 each week. But double check that. They will make happy little chick sounds when happy and you will know when they are upset because it's a very different sound. Hope this helps


thanks for the info! your chicks are cuties!! my kids are very excited. lol


----------



## soccerchicken12

lhalfcent said:


> Hi all... being a newbie here lol
> I just ordered 25 assorted chicks from Murray McMurray's hatchery and they will arrive in about 3 days.
> So i have a large tub/box for them and all that but need to know if i need a special lamp to keep them warm or can i use a adjustable desk lamp i have and put in a bulb? just wondered...


You should get a heat lamp so they stay worm.


----------



## lhalfcent

went to Fleet Farm and got a chicken pen that i can use both as a brooder pen and later on for outside. Here is a pic of the beginning set up... once i know my chicks are here it will all be ready!!! so excited!


----------



## robopetz

Nice! Can't wait for the lil ones I bet. Keep us posted.


----------



## lhalfcent

my chicks came today!!!! I was so surprised! they are healthy and eating and drinking .... and of course chirping like crazy! my kids say they are 'tweeting' LOL
here are a couple pics... we have 26 in a variety of 5 breeds straight run... and 1 freebee of a rare variety... not sure what sexes these are yet but we see... lol


----------



## robopetz

Too adorable!!! They look very good in your very nice brooder.


----------



## lhalfcent

My daughter Enya with one of the new chicks... they just love her!


----------



## Energyvet

She looks like a natural! Congratulations!


----------



## lhalfcent

Pics i thought i would share... our old cat SweetPea in one of them attracted a few chicks to the wire and looked like they were talking! lol my two cats are pretty cool about this whole affair.


----------



## robopetz

Awww... They are planning something! Lol jk. The last pic is adorable, such a poof ball.


----------



## Sundancers

lhalfcent, Congrats!!!

They look very happy in their new home. I look forward to more post (and pictures!)


----------



## lhalfcent

One of the buffs developed splayed legs... poor thing.... so read up on how to help and made a splint thing with a bandaid and now after several hours the chick is starting to walk normally staying upright and keeping its balance! yeah! i hope in a couple days it will be ok. sigh


----------



## leona

They look wonderful! Happy for you an the family.


----------



## lhalfcent

one of the chicks really likes me a lot! when i clean out the brooder this one hops right up my arm and sits on my shoulder as if supervising... lol so cute so i took a pic with my cell phone... tis a little blurry but you get the idea...


----------



## 7chicks

Glad to see you all having so much fun with those cuties. Can't help but smile with a chick around.  Fun watching them grow up and their little personalities show.


----------



## lhalfcent

I have a chick with a splayed leg and somehow keeps pulling off its splint! here is a pic i just took ... it is thriving ok eating and drinking but gosh darn it... don't know how to help it! grrr anyone have any ideas? my chicks are two weeks old officially today...


----------



## realsis

Ooh bless it's heart! I'd just keep trying there are some Great examples of splints you can make online for them. Take a look online and see what they have came up with. They usually use that VET tape that's self adhering and cut it to size. Perhaps that will help? You can get the Vet tape at the feed store. If your not already using it. What I've seen they wrap both ankles making a bridge across to the other leg. They can get around pretty well with this. I also believe I saw on you tube a video on how to make this. They cut the strip very small wrap there first ankle well then bridge with the tape to the second ankle then wrap it well all with one strip if that makes since. I Hope you understand what I'm trying to explain. Then the Vet tape holds there leg into place. I wish you the best and hope this helps!


----------



## lhalfcent

OH man! I am pretty certain half of my 26 chicks are roosters!!!! the one that likes to jump up on my arm is also a rooster. So i am thinking i will keep him cuz he is the most friendliest funny chick whereas the other roosters are pretty much tough guys lol and keep away from me for the most part. And some of the roosters (only three weeks old!!!) are pretty aggressive already!
sigh but my little girls in the group are as sweet as can be.


----------



## Jim

Sound like a chicken dinner or two in your future, uness you named them already.,,,


----------



## lhalfcent

Well Jim! lol I had an aggressive hen in my new little adult flock and ended up butchering her. Made chicken soup yesterday and learned how to butcher which i successfully did! Not as bad as i thought but it sure takes time! lol
Not sure if i posted about getting six chickens from a local farmer. the rest of the hens and rooster are doing good and I am getting eggs now regularly. The chicks are now a full month old and almost fully feathered out! growing up fast... in a few weeks will introduce them outside but yeah, there are a handful of chicken dinners in a couple months! LOL


----------



## Jim

lhalfcent said:


> Well Jim! lol I had an aggressive hen in my new little adult flock and ended up butchering her. Made chicken soup yesterday and learned how to butcher which i successfully did! Not as bad as i thought but it sure takes time! lol
> Not sure if i posted about getting six chickens from a local farmer. the rest of the hens and rooster are doing good and I am getting eggs now regularly. The chicks are now a full month old and almost fully feathered out! growing up fast... in a few weeks will introduce them outside but yeah, there are a handful of chicken dinners in a couple months! LOL


I have only done it once, and I too found it not as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------

